# New to the group ( from Wisconsin )



## purplecloverpets (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all just signed up on this forum, we are from Central Wisconsin and breed mice and other small animals, the mice we have are growing in variety but a good friend has some of the most beautiful tri color and merles. She had been visiting Minnesota frequently but recently had surgery so that will be on hold for a couple months.
We do have a friend who travels alot to Illinois, Florida and Texas as well and we are always looking for new varieties so could likely make arrangements if anyone is interested in transport or has anything we would be interested in. Happy New Year


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of good info and people here!

Im in Minnesota (Duluth)


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to see you've joined!


----------



## purplecloverpets (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you I look forward to reading the posts and getting some pictures up of our mice!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Jazz0109 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes! Another Wisconsinte  once you get more into breeding I am totally looking for a couple does, so pm me!


----------

